# Otsego county



## TheMadMorel (Apr 14, 2017)

Theyre starting.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

surprise that came up with the heavy frost we had up here last night


----------



## TheMadMorel (Apr 14, 2017)

woodie slayer said:


> surprise that came up with the heavy frost we had up here last night


This pic was taken Thursday. Hopefully the frost missed the woods!


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

ill be hitting my spots up here starting next week .should be something after all this rain


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I've seen bags of Blacks from Jackson Co. and a few from Crawford Co. too. I'll be checking some areas out after Turkey Hunting Monday


----------



## TheMadMorel (Apr 14, 2017)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I've seen bags of Blacks from Jackson Co. and a few from Crawford Co. too. I'll be checking some areas out after Turkey Hunting Monday


Hey Jack it's Matt lol


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

I thought that was you, picture looked familiar .....LOL Hey, have you noticed if the Ramps are starting yet ? Then I need some Gills to fry up with all the rest !


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Mushroom Jack said:


> I thought that was you, picture looked familiar .....LOL Hey, have you noticed if the Ramps are starting yet ? Then I need some Gills to fry up with all the rest !


Mine are up in my yard. GT county.


----------



## TheMadMorel (Apr 14, 2017)

Not a lick of green out there, jack. Still 2 weeks early.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

TheMadMorel said:


> Not a lick of green out there, jack. Still 2 weeks early.


Tell me about it, Matt! I went out again this morning, seen one hen , that also saw me and started putting like crazy. So far I haven't even heard a Tom. Besides the hen I saw a coyote and around 40 Deer. Where were they last fall. Froze my butt off too, 26º this morning.......frost everywhere.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

jack your turkey hunting too far from home .seen a big tom with hens down the road from u this morning by the store..


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

*Woodie, *that figures....LOL I went out opening day to the woods I usually hunt.... and it's gone !! Lumbered all out. On a good note though, I did get some nice batches of fish from Fletchers this winter. Went on from the DNR Boat Ramp.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

_ I picked a bunch of ramps this weekend in Ogemaw _


----------

